# yanmar YM 1700



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

I have a green yanmar YM 1700 and I am going to install a front end loader but need to know where the hydraulic hoses go is there any body with a diagram to show me


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go to the Hoyetractor website and follow the Yanmar links to the "remote hydraulics install on a Yanmar" article in their tech section. That explains where to tap for pressure and the return. The diagram is for a single valve, but is clear enough you will understand what to do for the dual valve used by most loaders.


----------



## kevinlfrank86 (Apr 22, 2017)

Do you think a piece of 3/8 thick 8×36 plate will be strong enough to mount on my yanmar ym 1700 tractor to hold a front end loader


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Absolutely not. Stresses from a loader require engineered frame support. I believe Hoye tractor has a technical article on mounting loaders.


----------

